

SpaceX Launch Scrubbed – But No One Could See It Happen - another
http://nasawatch.com/archives/2014/06/spacex-launch-s-2.html

======
dotBen
While some may be disappointed this launch is not being broadcast, I've
actually been more surprised by the overall amount of openness and
transparency SpaceX have shown - a great example of which is the recent Dragon
II manned-capsule press event.

Think about it, what we got to see up close represents the cutting edge in
manned space technology anyone has ever produced. That's not only of interest
to Musk's commercial rivals here in the US but also to 'rival' nations that
still have state-sponsored space programs. Even if Musk is ok with it, I
wonder how happy the US government is that China, Russia, Iran etc can pour
all over those launch photos and videos.

Nasa never provided that kind of access to the press and media of its space
vehicles. We should be grateful for the amount of access we've enjoyed from
SpaceX.

 _(it sounds like they ARE going to be steaming it online after all, btw)_

------
colomon
Err... let me see if I can piece this together. Friday's attempt was webcast
and was scrubbed. Saturday's attempt was not webcast and was scrubbed. Today's
attempt is scheduled for 5:16 PM Eastern and will be webcast?
[http://new.livestream.com/spacex/events/2980259/statuses/546...](http://new.livestream.com/spacex/events/2980259/statuses/54607438)

Wonder if this represents two reversals in policy, or if webcasting yesterday
was just inconvenient or maybe expensive for a launch they didn't expect to
happen?

------
treeform
EchoLogic wrote a great opinion peace on this:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/28r7te/opinion_a_mes...](http://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/28r7te/opinion_a_message_to_elon_musk_why_spacexs/)

------
Oculus
I think SpaceX chose to not webcast yesterday's launch because they believed
the chances for a scrub were very high. It's better to grow a large following
for webcasts of rocket launches rather then scrubbed launches.

------
nawitus
Apparently SpaceX will webcast the launch:
[http://www.spacex.com/webcast/](http://www.spacex.com/webcast/)

------
bronson
Spacex and then USA v Portugal.

So much for this afternoon.

